# What do ya think??



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

This is Riverside Fainters Major Threat, a 7 month old Myotonic buckling born and raised here at my farm! He will be our future herdsire taking the place of his father (has a bad attitude).


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice looking buckling. Good luck with him.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I dont know much about fainters so I wont be helpful but he's beautiful


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

A couple pictures from tonight. Weighed in at 83# just shy of 8 months


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Handsome boy!! He will make you proud


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Updated picture!! This is Major at 10 months old. He isnt standing on completely level ground.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hes looking better& better as he grows very nice buckling!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh oooh oooh. So how much will it cost me to pimp him out on Destiny here in South Africa. What a really sleek buck. He is beautiful


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Wow he really is gorgeous!!! Your doing a great job with him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Looks great


----------

